# Combat Judo in NYC?



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 13, 2003)

i was just wondering if anyone could suggest a person or place or instructor for combat judo in NYC... this would be a great help.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 17, 2003)

The San Miguel Eskrima that I teach in NYC has a "combat judo" component which refers to empty-hand defenses against knife.  These may have made their way to Balintiwak - I'd be curious to see if there are any similarities. 

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *The San Miguel Eskrima that I teach in NYC has a "combat judo" component which refers to empty-hand defenses against knife.  These may have made their way to Balintiwak - I'd be curious to see if there are any similarities.
> 
> Best,
> ...



do you have a website i could check out? i would love to continue my FMA training once i get to NYC.

if not, could you send me your address in the city? maybe i could check out a class or lesson or just meet with you.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 17, 2003)

Re. website:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/


----------

